# Carolyn Needs Sparrow Help - NYC



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm posting the following for Carolyn:

_Hi Tawhatley, I need some help, first I dont now how to post or where to go to put up a thread. I also have a baby sparrow in my home since wednesday late at night my son brang him home. it flew into a wall and was just tweeting and tweeting but no mom was coming... he didnt want to leave it due to the racoons and cats that are oon the prowl> the sparrow is a fledgeing it's probably about 12-13 days old. I've been giving it puppy chow and baby bird formula... I called the wild bird fund in the city and left a message so hoping they call back tomorrow. but it did some research and the stool looks good. and it is eating to... now during the day does the baby have to be fed every hour or every two hours?_

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The little sparrow DOES need to be fed about every 1 1/2 hours during the day (daylight to dusk) at the age yours is .. younger ones need to be fed much more often. You DON'T need to stay up all night to feed it. It will sleep as soon as it starts to get dark.

In case you have not yet found this site, please have a look .. it's great info on caring for baby sparrows and starlings: http://www.starlingtalk.com/babycare.htm

Hopefully you will hear from the Wild Bird Fund and they can also help you out. Please do keep us posted and many thanks to you and your son for helping this little bird.

Terry


----------

